# TinyRoo does a trick



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He has something he wants to show you! Almost ‘on command’- it happens most of the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely no rehoming for him. That's is just one of the coolest things. 

Woman you could have your own show with those birds.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah, he’s my rotten boy, for better or worse. I know he’s ‘just a chicken’ and he’s ‘get over it’ but I don’t believe that means they forget, or that it’s necessarily easy for them even if they do get over it in the shorter term. Anyway- he’s mine. 
Chip is similar in temperament and used to listen to commands- his ‘Up’ command means flying to a head, but he does it too- and never to me without my permission, just everyone else! Lol but now he’s on sad mode and stays more on alert and that’s fine. 
They’re funny little things that’s for sure! Tiny herds the heck out of me if I try to move anywhere with him out. He’s a mess.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will never hear just a chicken out of the mouths of anyone here. Or anyone that keeps them the way we do. Those that don't or can't are missing out until they end up with some somehow.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That is truly really amazing! Wish mine would do that.. I thought roosters were timid and attacked people but that is definitely NOT Tiny.. You 2 really have a good relationship!💞 Good luck! I don't want him to ever die he's just way to good! He is too cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bantam roos, in particular, are open to close association with their humans. 

My little D rooster would chase grown men around. I could call him off and tell him to go to his pen. Then I'd call his mate and didn't have to say a thing, she just went in on her own.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Bantam roos, in particular, are open to close association with their humans.
> 
> My little D rooster would chase grown men around. I could call him off and tell him to go to his pen. Then I'd call his mate and didn't have to say a thing, she just went in on her own.


Wow!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> He has something he wants to show you! Almost ‘on command’- it happens most of the time.


*So very cool!*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks guys- it just kind of evolved. Chip had his ‘up’ and Tiny started wanting to jump up too, so I just went with that natural inclination. That, coupled with his natural inclination to always want to be held and loved on by me made it pretty easy. He does all the hard work, I just stand there. 

We do have tame roosters, I won’t have it any other way again! I think I have one boy and one girl baby Tiny, if anyone wants a mini-Tiny! Teehee that sounds so funny…


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That is truly really amazing! Wish mine would do that.. I thought roosters were timid and attacked people but that is definitely NOT Tiny.. You 2 really have a good relationship!💞 Good luck! I don't want him to ever die he's just way to good! He is too cute!


----------

